# watashi no koibito ka



## meilideai

Hi everyone  could someone kindly translate the following for me?

What does it mean when a guy says..

watashi no koibito ka?


----------



## _forumuser_

Here you go:

My partner?
My lover?
My sweetheart?

Pick your favorite.


----------



## meilideai

Thanks!! 

So if a guy writes that, does that mean he is asking the girl if she is his lover, sweetheart?


----------



## yukilicious

it means "are you my lover?" (as in bf/gf), I think


----------



## lilhelper

I can also mean koi fish lover.


----------



## Flaminius

yukilicious said:


> It means "Are you my lover?" (as in boyfriend/girlfriend), I think.


Please use standard language forms.  Rule #22

It _could_ mean that but I don't think there are too many people who cannot recall their lovers.  

The  sentence-end particle _-ka_ makes the sentence a question, thus *_forumuser_* 's question marks.  If some more context is provided (yes, we desperately need some), one can translate it as one of the following:
Do you mean my lover?
Is it my lover that did such and such?
My lover or (...)



			
				lilhelper said:
			
		

> I can also mean koi fish lover.


I have never heard of that use of koibito.  It may well be that it is a joke among carp lovers.  Could I prevail upon you to tell more about it?


----------



## lilhelper

Flaminius said:


> Please use standard language forms.
> 
> It _could_ mean that but I don't think there are too many people who cannot recall their lovers.
> 
> The  sentence-end particle _-ka_ makes the sentence a question, thus *_forumuser_* 's question marks.  If some more context is provided (yes, we desperately need some), one can translate it as one of the following:
> Do you mean my lover?
> Is it my lover that did such and such?
> My lover or (...)
> 
> 
> I have never heard of that use of koibito.  It may well be that it is a joke among carp lovers.  Could I prevail upon you to tell more about it?


google koi-bito
sorry for the spaces, it says I need to post more, but I would like to tell you now instead of posting now.

Koi = carp


----------



## meilideai

This is from my ex..he put that on his personal message. But I dont know japanese so what does it mean now  (i sorta gave u context lol)


----------



## samanthalee

meilideai said:


> This is from my ex..he put that on his personal message. But I dont know japanese so what does it mean now  (i sorta gave u context lol)


 
I guess you have to ask him for context ... 

Since he is your ex, the answer to the question is "yes(, you were)".

Isn't it convenient that he didn't specify whether the question is in past tense or present?



lilhelper said:


> I can also mean koi fish lover.


 
I don't think koibito can seriously mean koi lover. It's literally koi-man 鯉人... it does make a good name for a superhero a la Spiderman, no?


----------

